#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 上色與描線錄影

## fwiflof

畫引子的時候錄製的WWW
只有金色毛髮的部分(?

成品圖










描線過程~~

成品圖


歡迎討論~XDDDD
謝謝大家m(_ _)m

----------

